# Kingsmoor House - Harlow - May 2011



## nelly (May 25, 2011)

Kingsmoor House is a Grade II* listed 18th century coach house with 19th century additions

In 2006 planning permission was granted to convert the building into 9 apartments, but this has never happened and now the place is slowly decaying

Taken from "The History of Harlow (H.D.C. 1969)
_It was at this time, about the middle of the 18th century, that a new property at Parndon came into prominence. Kingsmoor House was never a manor and it's origin is obscure, 
but by the 18th century it had become a considerable residence with well disposed grounds, standing on a light elevation above the common.
Here was the home of the Risden family, and of a branch of the Houblon family. It was later purchased by Mr Todhunter who is commemorated in the stained glass windows in St Mary's Church (Gt Parndon).
Later it was used as a private school._







Kingsmoor House in 1970, it was owned by Harlow Council and held various clubs and community classes including a pre school.














































































































Up to the attic to the servants quarters



















​


----------



## Priority 7 (May 25, 2011)

Nice bud wondered where you and SK were (Assuming he was with you) need to talk post of posts


----------



## nelly (May 25, 2011)

Nah, this was a solo. It's normally locked up like a bank vault, but I got the heads up that it was open and I was down there like a ferret, it had to be done quick as I know that its sec checked at least daily.
I passed on the info to SK and I believe that he went in tonight


----------



## RichardH (May 25, 2011)

Another gorgeous building allowed to rot, whether through greed or red tape.

I'm going to have to stop visiting DP. It's giving me ulcers.


----------



## KingLewis92 (May 25, 2011)

And The Vault Has Been Opened 
Amazing Pictures As Allway's Neil


----------



## skeleton key (May 26, 2011)

Been almost a year since i poked my head in here and couldnt resist it.
So with a quick detour from work and here iam 
Just another of those places that looks so different depending on lighting etc.

Anyways pics












































Localy known as a haunted house Mmmmmm 
Have to say didnt see so much as an orb .
But I struggled to capture the way the failing sun shone through the mesh screen covering the windows 
and quickly found myself with a mesh fetish 























Was nice to poke my head back in and see how the building was shaping up.
Land pirates have hit it hard 
As i was leaving i could here a cordless working on the mesh further down and was soon to see three getting busted lol
Such is life.
SK / Neil


Rip Ralphy
​


----------



## nelly (May 26, 2011)

Nice stuff matey, love the pano 

I have a bit of a pano fetish at the moment


----------



## Priority 7 (May 26, 2011)

Nice SK....dust is the key to light rays bud....lovely pics though.


----------



## Snips86x (May 26, 2011)

Great images of a superb looking building from both of you! Thanks guys!


----------



## smiler (May 26, 2011)

Well Done the pair of you, Outstanding many Thanks.


----------



## night crawler (May 26, 2011)

Awsome stuff guys some great photos.


----------

